

“Flash Is Great.” — Anonymous Flash Developer - dolinsky
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/11/flasher-on-the-loose/

======
pzxc
"What you already knew about latest-controversial-topic" -- TechCrunch

Come on, now. People are going to defend what they use. You can find just as
many iPhone fanbois as you can Android fanbois. You can find just as many
Flash fanbois as you can HTML5 fanbois. (Well, almost. But then Flash has been
around much longer and is pretty thoroughly cross-platform. HTML5, at least
with websockets, is only supported on half the browsers at this point and much
less if you count old browser versions. Using HTML5 web sockets can do some
pretty spiffy things but at this point you're cutting off a big percentage of
possible users to take the leap into it)

I don't see any TechCrunch fanbois though. Hmmm. Yeah a lot of times they are
the first to break a story. I'm not saying TechCrunch is valueless, by any
stretch. But lately the percentage of articles that linkbait the latest
controversy without providing much if any added value/information seems to be
increasing. That's disappointing.

